
Show HN: MMO Pixelart with  and Websockets - reednj
http://paint.reednj.com
======
reednj
Some things people have made so far:

megaman:
[http://paint.reednj.com/p/-208/149/14](http://paint.reednj.com/p/-208/149/14))

some cubes:
[http://paint.reednj.com/p/-180/-24/10](http://paint.reednj.com/p/-180/-24/10)

cookie monster:
[http://paint.reednj.com/p/439/-79/17](http://paint.reednj.com/p/439/-79/17)

a race car:
[http://paint.reednj.com/p/-346/37/17](http://paint.reednj.com/p/-346/37/17)

------
LowDog
This is pretty cool. It would be neat to see people collaboratively work on a
large mural but griefers tend to ruin things like these, just like in the
early days of Minecraft.

~~~
reednj
Yeah, that's definitely a concern. I made it deliberately difficult to delete
to at least stop people from destroying what is there already. But of course
if you are there while someone is making something, you could still ruin it

------
lpinca
This is great.

